# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  طريقة تفليش وتعريب الكاتيل flash rom Alcatel One Touch 7041D

## jazouli89

طريقة تفليش وتعريب الكاتيل flash rom Alcatel One Touch 7041D 
====================================== 
رابط تحميل برنامج التفليش
===============
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
رابط تحميل الفلاش
===========
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
شرح طريقة التفليش والتعريب 
===================
[YOUTUBE]pLoivnbMyrQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bile

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## man10

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## man10

لدي مشكل مع هدا الهاتف

----------


## man10

لم يع قابل لتمرير الفلاش

----------


## alaameskini

baraka allaho fik wa bik akhi

----------


## emadgsm2016

شكرا لك

----------


## khussen

مجهود متميز

----------


## romiooooo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## laksoft1

ممتازززززززززززززززز

----------

